# Miui 1.9.30 Battery Increments



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Today I just updated my phone from Miui 1.8.23 to the newest one (with all that fun of updating to 602) and I realized that the 1% battery increments were gone! It only goes in tens now. What's up with this? I thought 2nd-init roms could do that. Is there a fix out there?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Every GB ROM is like that. Even stock.


----------



## Sloth zzz (Jul 24, 2011)

It is on the gingerbread kernel which does not do 1% increments but I have word that ssx 2.2 which will be out soon has perfected this. No one else has yet. So you would have to go with the 2nd init roms without the gb kernel but you would have bad battery life hhaha


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

DroidXChat is working on porting the base from the Milestone to the Defy (the supported phone original hardware and code). One of the things this will "hopefully" give us is 1% increments again. I don't have the link right now (doing this on my phone), but you can look in the 1.9.30 thread for MIUI (DX specific) and find his comments there on it. No clue if he will have it in this first release or not, but we do have hope again.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------

